# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Dostluk böyle olur

## axuliuma

Dostluk böyle olur................Rauf Denktaş


Rum - Yunan ikilisi Türkiye''nin AB ile müzakerelere başlamasından yana olduklarını hiçbir zaman gizlememişlerdi. Nedenini de açıklamışlardı: Ancak bu süreç başladığı takdirde Türkiye''den istediklerimizi koparıp alabileceğiz! demişlerdi.

"Dost" Yunanistan 1954''den itibaren Atatürk - Venizelos dostluğunu bir yana itmiş, Megali İdea hayalini, canlandırarak Kıbrıs''ı Yunanistan''a ilhak için önce diplomatik sonra da teröre dayalı bir süreç başlatmıştı. 1954''den 1958 sonuna kadar devam eden bu süreç içinde Megali idea dalgası Türkiye''nin güçlü direnişi ile yatışır gibi bir görünüm arzetmiş ve 1959 Zurih - Londra antlaşmlaarı ile "dostluğa gidiş" yolunun açıldığına inananlar olmuştu. Kimse (Türkiye dahil) Yunanistan''ın Dışişleri Bakanı Averof''un Yunan Parlamentosun''da söylediklerini değerlendirmek zahmetine katlanmıyordu. Muhalefetin "Enosis''ten vazgeçtin" eleştirisine Averof''un cevabı göz açıcıydı. "Beyler, iyi düşününüz! Enosis''e İngiliz Koloni idaresinden mi daha kolay gidilir yoksa bağımsızlıktan mı?" demiş ve alkışlarla yerine oturmuştu. Kıbrıs''ta Makarios 1960 Cumhuriyetinin ilan edildiği gün "Kıbrıs sekizyüz yıldan sonra Elen idresine geçmiştir" diyor ve Cumhuriyet safhasının geçici bi rsafha olduğunu açıklayarak "milli hadeflerin değişmediği" mesajını veriyordu. "Yeni kaleler kazandık, bu kalelerden ileri" diyordu. Makarios bu beyanatlarla kalmıyor Rum parti liderlerine "Zürih ve Londra rejimi" dediği Cumhuriyeti ortadan kaldırıp Enosis''in yolunu açmak için milis kuvvetleri kurma hakkını veriyor, savaş için Rum gençlerini EOKA''nın sivil giysili teşkilatı EDMA kanalı ile Yunanistan''a ağır silah eğitimine gönderiyordu. Köylerde gizli silah eğitimi başlamıştı bile. 

Bu haberler günü gününe bize gelmekte ve Türk makamlarına sadakatla duyurulmaktaydı. Ancak bunlara inanmak istenmiyordu. Zaten ABD ve İngiliz temsilciler Rumların "Zürih ve Londra antlaşmalarında haksızlığa uğradıkları" düşüncesindeydiler. Bu nedenle Anayasayı barışcı yoldan değiştirme deneyinde Makarios''a yardımcıydılar. Türkiye''yi de "Makarios Cumhurbaşkanlığına bayılmıştır, Yunanistan''ın bir kolonisi haline gelip, köşeye çekilmek istemez" diye avutuyorlardı.

"Dost" ve Garantör Yunanistan, 1963 olayları patlak verir vermez herşeyiyle Makarios''u desteklemeye başladı. Utanmadı, çekinmedi Kıbrıs''a gizlice 20 bin Yunan askeri çıkardı. Makarios''la Yunanistan''a göre Enosis tahakkuk etmişti, adını koymak kalmıştı. İşi zamana bırakacaklardı. Türkler muhakkak içte çözüleceklerdi. "Azınlık hakkına razı değilseniz, adadan gidebilirsiniz. Dünya bizi meşru hükümet olarak tanıdığına göre durum budur" diyorlardı. O gün bu gün bu inançları, felsefeleri siyasetleri değişmemiştir. Makarios "Yunanistan buradadır, Kıbrıs Yunanistan''dadır" diye beyanat yapabilmekteydi. Kıbrıs meselesi Rum ortağın, eşit haklara sahip Türk ortağı azınlık durumuna indirgemek ve "1960 Antlaşmaları BM ilkelerine aykırıdır" diyerek Enosisin yolunu açmak eyleminden kaynaklanmaktaydı. Ne yazık ki BM konuya bu gözle bakmıyor, meseleyi anayasal değişikliklerle halletmek istiyordu. Bundan da yararlanan "Meşru Kıbrıs Hükümeti" ünvanını alıp kaçmış olan eli kanlı, terörist Rum idaresi oluyordu. Bugün değişen birşey yoktur. "Dost" Yunanistan 42 yıldır bu kanunsuzluğu desteklemekten onur duymaktadır. Cem - Papaandreu döneminde başlayan "dostluk" gösterileri de hiçbir şey değiştirememiştir. Esasta Türkiye''nin AB''ne girmesine yardımcı olma felsefesinin arkasında da "dost" Papandreu vardır.

şimdi İngiliz Dışişleri Bakanının Avusturya''lı meslektaşına yaptığı "tatlı ve dostça" öneriye bakalım: Ayı''nın derisini yüzeceksen bırak önce tuzağa girsin! Aynı "dost ve tatlı" garantörümüz İngiliz, Papadopullos''a da başka bir öneride bulunmuştu: Sen KKTC''nin tanınmamasını ve askerin adadan çıkmasını istediğine göre, Türkiye ile AB müzakerelerinin başlamasına itiraz etmemelisin!

Ve bu yazının nedenine geliyoruz. Herhalde Yunanistan Dışişleri Bakanı Moliviyatis''in 12 Aralık''ta basına yansıyan beyanatını okumayan, görmeyen, duymayan kalmamıştır. Biz yine de hatırlatalım: Annan Planına hayır demekle büyük başarı kazanılmıştır. Biz Yunanistan olarak Kıbrıs Rumlarına baskı yapmadık. Karar kendilerinindir. Böylelikle Kıbrıs''a sahip çıkmışlardır. şimdi Yunanistan Kıbrıs Hükümeti ile yakın işbirliği içindedir. "Hayır" oyları ile Kıbrıs kurtulmuştur.
Ve en önemli noktaya geliyoruz. "Dostluk" nasılmış herkes görsün. Moliviyatis devam eder ve der ki: Son haftalarda Türkiye ile aramızdaki tüm sorunlarımızı Avrupa ile Türkiye arasında sorunlar haline getirmeyi başardık.

Bu meseleler veya sorunlar ne imiş sorusunu da Moliviyatis cevaplandırıyor: Bu sorunlar arasında azınlıklar, patrikhane, Bozcaada, Gökçeada, Heybeliada Ruhban okulu, Rumlara ait mülkler, azınlık kuruluşları ve bilinen diğer konular da var. Bunları sadece Türkiye''nin AB''ne karşı yükümlülükleri haline getirmedik; Türkiye''nin AB gidişatında incelenecek kriterler haline de getirdik. Türkiye''nin AB perspektifini bu nedenle destekliyoruz. 

Kısacası "Türkiye''nin tuzağa girmesi ile, parçalama" ameliyesine başlayacaklar. Ne dost, değil mi? Bu gidişle Allah korusun! Türkiye''ye Sevr Antlaşmasını aratacaklar.

----------

